# Massive Malvertising Campaign Shut Down by Cisco and GoDaddy



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *A malvertising campaign that affected users all over the globe was recently brought to a halt following the cooperation between Cisco Talos and GoDaddy.*
> 
> Every day there are tens of different cyber-crime campaigns affecting users. Just to name a few, we have *AdGholas*, EITest, VirtualDonna, GooNky, Darkleech, Pseudo-Darkleech, wordJS, and more.
> 
> ...


Massive Malvertising Campaign Shut Down by Cisco and GoDaddy


----------

